# Hollywood Reporter world film school rankings



## Nova (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.c...ools-rankings-215714

BFA and MFA

I thought this might be of interest to everyone.  No Big shockers, but it's nice it includes international schools too.  I think its an interesting and diverse list.

1. American Film Institute
2. University of Southern California
3. Beijing Film Academy
4. New York University Tisch School of the Arts
5. University of California Los Angeles
6. California Institute of the Arts
7. The Film and TV School of the Academy of Performing Arts in Prague
8. Columbia University School of the Arts
9. Wesleyan University
10. The National Film and Television School
11. La Femis
13. University of Texas at Austin
14. The Polish National Film, Television and Theater School
15. Syracuse University
16. Stanford University
17. Florida State University College of Motion Picture Arts
18. Emerson Visual and Media Arts School
19. Loyola Marymount University
20. University of Wisconsin/Milwaukee
21. Rhode Island School of Design
22. Chapman University Dodge College of Film & Media Arts
23. Ringling College of Art and Design
24. Northwestern University
25. Colorado Film School


----------



## RamJoe (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm surprised that Chapman is so low


----------

